# help on identification & contents of e-scrap



## samuel-a (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi all, i'm posting a few fairly common components on PCB that i would like your help on identify what are they and what do they contain and how to approach each of them.

i'll number them systematclly in order to help myself and any other begginers like me who need simple "what is that, and what is this?" type of help.
everybody is wellcomed to add of his/her own pohto + numbering + explanation.
the idea is to concentrate as much components in one neat thred.

Thank you all in advance
SAMUEL

here we go:

View attachment 1




just for example :
E 2 :
black IC
contains PM's: gold etc...
treatment method: shredding/powdering, nitric , acid chlorox etc...

i'm sure some components can be combined and treated toghter, but i do not know which...

thanks again for your knowledge shering.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 6, 2009)

Is there a prize at the end of this quiz!

First off I would discard anything a magnet would pull from that lot, item C are crystals and have no value for PM's. Thats my two cents.


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 6, 2009)

Sometimes the C items can have gold legs or gold bottom plates.


----------



## stihl88 (Nov 6, 2009)

Actually item C which are crystals sometimes have PM's in them but mainly the smaller surface mount type. These bigger crystals have a thin sliver of glass or silicon inside with a very thin layer of some type of silver metal which i havn't worked out what metal it is so far.

Item C4 appears to be inductor chokes? probably just copper coils inside and not worth pulling them off the board.

Items B and A are all capacitors and may contain Tantalum etc...


You should dismantle some of the parts and get a feel for what is inside them.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's a list another forum member started.
I have this in M.S. Word if you would like a copy that can be edited. 8)


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 7, 2009)

wow, Palladium thank you very much.

that's pretty much cover evrything that i need on identification for now.

10x to the others who answerd as well.


----------



## resabed01 (Nov 8, 2009)

All is not what it appears. A1 looks like a cap but may actually be an inductor which would contain a very small amount of copper wire wrapped on a ferrite core. Test with a magnet or smash one open with a hammer.
B2 is not a capacitor but actually a crystal. It would be the same as C2 but with a plastic package for surface mount purposes. Again, bust one open and you'll see the slender metal tube inside.
C4 is a electrolitic capacitor and contains aluminum.
If any of these contained PMs I would guess...C1, C2, C3, B2 and B5? I'm new here and still learning. :mrgreen:


----------



## mkakavan (Apr 4, 2014)

Palladium said:


> Here's a list another forum member started.
> I have this in M.S. Word if you would like a copy that can be edited. 8)


Hi,

Can you please send me the attachment of re-upload it again? The file doesn't work,

Thank you!


----------

